# Best architectural style (POLL)



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Discuss about the architectural style you like most. 
Please, justify your election.


Neo-gothic






Art Deco











































Neo-Classic



































Modern












Post-Modern





Decontructivism


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

There is an important tendence to Art Deco.
Please, leave comments about your election. And you can also post more photos of this styles.


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Art Deco can't be beat. The style was pretty much invented for the skyscraper.


----------



## Osaka H (Dec 3, 2009)

I like neo-gothic and modern. I voted for neo-gothic though :3


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

Actually im in love with Decontructivism


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

neo gothic style is really sharp and imposing and adds some elegance and characther to a place.

then i would go for the art-deco style, is very powerful aswell


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't like neo-gothic, it is just too chaotic. Expecially those old churches look like giant dripping candles. 

Post modernism is the best!

Here some examples from my town


----------



## Dahupegu (Feb 7, 2009)

well... I love the gothic movement, because is that kind of architecture that can make u cry!!! so... i'm in love too with the neogothic movement

La *Sainte-Chapelle*, Paris... XIII century... the most beautiful and perfect gothic temple in the world! can u imagine the sensation of being in that place???!











and... I think that the sears tower is not a good example of the modern movement... maybe this one would be a good one

*Farnsworth house*, Mies van der Rohe, 1951


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Some of the "Neo-Classical" examples above are actually Beaux Arts buildings, which I love. I voted for Deconstructivism because it's the most vital architectural movement today and will define so much of what gets built in this century.


----------



## Sid_toronto (Oct 21, 2008)

I love modern, but find myself hating 75% of post-modern architecture.


----------



## Hollandman (Oct 3, 2009)

I like neo-gothic


----------



## Carlo[NL] (Oct 4, 2008)

This poll is incomplete, I miss a lot of architectual styles.hno:
Greek, Roman, Romanesque, Renaissance, Neostyle (Neo-classic Neo-Gothic etc.), Art nouveau, De Stijl and Structuralism.

A few examples:
Greek:









Romanesque









Art Nouveau:









De Stijl:









Structuralism:









My favourites are: Early Modern, Art Nouveau and Renaissance architecture.
Or did I have to choose from the named styles in the poll?:sly:


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

^^
Yeah, I know there are styles not mentioned in the poll. The idea is to choose from the poll styles.
Then, if the topic goes on, I will create another one with other stlyes like romanesque.


----------



## HipHopCanada (Feb 13, 2009)

I was torn between neo gothic and art deco, but I had to go with neo gothic. Much more impressive for that era, and the architecture is stunning.


----------

